# DIY Chicken Sick Bay & Quarantine Area



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

DIY Chicken Sick Bay & Quarantine Area



> Sooner or later we will all be faced with a time when we have to quarantine one of the members of our flock. The reason for this could be most anything from illness to the introduction of a new bird. During quarantine time it is especially important to be able to keep that animal safe and calm while still restricting the access to him or her by other animals. Having a sturdy sick bay on hand at all times is absolutely necessary because you never know when a time might come that you will need...


Read more about this article here...


----------

